# iPad limitations vs desktop



## carlosfandango (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello. My first post. 

I'm a long-time, mid-level user of classic Lr and am trying to go all-in on Lr cloud as it's clearly where Adobe are going.

The official tutorial videos use the desktop version of the app to demo things, and I'm confused as to how/if they work on the iPad (and even iPhone) versions.

eg, on the mac, I can hold down ALT when moving the Whites slider to get a black screen and easily see when the levels are right. 

Is that doable on the iPad? Long press doesn't seem to do anything


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 17, 2019)

Holding the ALT-key on an iPad seems a bit difficult to me... 
No, I don’t think that option exists in Lightroom for iPad.


----------



## carlosfandango (Jul 17, 2019)

Well... there are option keys on the official iPad Pro keyboard, but sadly they don't all work like the desktop

There are other examples of iOS specific differences in implementation (eg, Undo in the absence of menus and CMD-Z), so I was hoping there was some trick I wasn't aware of

Bit of a shame for workflow if there are missing functions between platforms


----------



## clee01l (Jul 17, 2019)

*Much of the functionality found in Lightroom Classic is not present in Lightroom (printing is just one example).   This missing  functionality may come later but for me there is no compelling reason to abandon Lightroom Classic just yet. 
I don't have an iPad that has enough memory to make it a suitable replacement for my laptop.  I have camera cards that have more storage than many iPads.  Consider the a 128GB iPad has 128GB that is used for storage of apps, RAM, and image data. Only the iPadPro has a screen that approached my 13" MBP laptop.  
For grins, I processed out an iPad Pro with specs similar to my ancient 13" rMBP.   That came to $1899 or very similar in price to a rMBP with a real operating system that will do everything inLR Classic and run the Cloudy version of LR.*


----------



## carlosfandango (Jul 17, 2019)

Yep, Classic certainly has things that the Cloud apps don't

It's the parity between cloud desktop and cloud iPad that I'm wondering about in this question


----------



## carlosfandango (Jul 17, 2019)

clee01l said:


> *Much of the functionality found in Lightroom Classic is not present in Lightroom (printing is just one example).   This missing  functionality may come later but for me there is no compelling reason to abandon Lightroom Classic just yet.
> I don't have an iPad that has enough memory to make it a suitable replacement for my laptop.  I have camera cards that have more storage than many iPads.  Consider the a 128GB iPad has 128GB that is used for storage of apps, RAM, and image data. Only the iPadPro has a screen that approached my 13" MBP laptop.
> For grins, I processed out an iPad Pro with specs similar to my ancient 13" rMBP.   That came to $1899 or very similar in price to a rMBP with a real operating system that will do everything inLR Classic and run the Cloudy version of LR.*


Agree re not abandoning Classic - I still have it and Adobe will have to do a fair few more Cloud updates before I'm happy to retire it


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jul 17, 2019)

carlosfandango said:


> The official tutorial videos use the desktop version of the app to demo things, and I'm confused as to how/if they work on the iPad (and even iPhone) versions.
> eg, on the mac, I can hold down ALT when moving the Whites slider to get a black screen and easily see when the levels are right.
> Is that doable on the iPad? Long press doesn't seem to do anything


Yes, using any mobile version of a desktop application requires some additional study to learn how keyboard-dependent or right-click-based actions are translated into the gestures in mobile OSs.

Regarding the clipping display, in the mobile version of Lightroom you use two fingers:

With one finger, start dragging the Whites (or other applicable) slider. Don't let go.
With another finger, press anywhere within the image area as you continue dragging the slider with the first finger. You will now see a clipping display.
I may have learned how to do this in Victoria's book about the mobile versions. It's definitely covered in the edition I have. It's a big reason I buy Victoria's books: There are things covered there that are hard to find or sometimes not even covered in the Adobe tutorials and help files.

The sequential two-finger gesture is a good one to learn, because it's also the basis for setting up Split View, Slide Over, and some of the newer power-user source/destination drag-and-drop operations in iOS.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 17, 2019)

carlosfandango said:


> Yep, Classic certainly has things that the Cloud apps don't
> It's the parity between cloud desktop and cloud iPad that I'm wondering about in this question



Lightroom Cloudy offers little more than Lightroom iOS.


----------



## carlosfandango (Jul 17, 2019)

Conrad Chavez said:


> Yes, using any mobile version of a desktop application requires some additional study to learn how keyboard-dependent or right-click-based actions are translated into the gestures in mobile OSs.
> 
> Regarding the clipping display, in the mobile version of Lightroom you use two fingers:
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Thank you.


----------

